# Handheld



## alfonse1008 (Jun 21, 2018)

Can I take HDR with handheld?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have in the past...


----------



## ACS64 (Jun 21, 2018)

Qualified yes, depends on how steady you are and how good your software is at matching frames.

A. C.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 21, 2018)

Leave plenty of room for cropping/matching the frames.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 22, 2018)

Depends on camera. My Olympus Pen will take one exposure (ie, shutter actuation) and produce three raw files at differing ISO settings. No problems in aligning the images.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 2, 2018)

I've always found it to be possible, albeit sometimes requiring a bit of work to touch up.


----------



## antongorlin (Aug 17, 2018)

yes you can, make sure to align images in editing.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 6, 2018)

No recommended but you can do it.  I took this image out my open car window parked on the side of a dirt road.  5 exposures.


----------

